

Pretty printing using Dart - tosh
http://polux.github.io/pretty_demo/web/pretty_demo.html

======
tosh
A Dart port of Philip Wadler's pretty printer
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/prettier/prettie...](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/prettier/prettier.pdf)

Make sure to scroll down to the more complex examples and drag the red line
around to change the column size (didn't get that the first time and expected
+/\- to adjust the column).

